# Royal Canadian Navy Enhanced Boarding Party



## Trev (Jun 29, 2015)

The RCN has a new boarding party. The are made to "fill the gap" between conventional navy and special forces. They're trained in CQB, IED detection, hand to hand combat, and other techniques.
http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca...-boarding-party-ready-for-deployment/i7ynwpwo

One of the new Marine Tactical Operators part of the Enhanced Boarding Party.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 30, 2015)

JTF20?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2015)

RetPara said:


> JTF20?



Regular boarding parties were experiencing more advanced threats.  There's been talk for a long time now of creating a marine specific spec ops unit.


----------



## Etype (Jul 10, 2015)

Can't take someone who still wears a drop - leg holster seriously.

That's SO 2003!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Etype said:


> Can't take someone who still wears a drop - leg holster seriously.
> 
> That's SO 2003!!!



I can understand your thinking. For me, it just feels more secure being carried higher. Less of a risk of snagging on things I'm walking by, and I Can protect the weapon with my elbow. Granted, it can feel akward accessing the weapon, but I am trained, and practiced with the higher carry/access.. My $.02.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 11, 2015)

Etype said:


> Can't take someone who still wears a drop - leg holster seriously.
> 
> That's SO 2003!!!



Or the tactical life vest.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 11, 2015)

Etype said:


> Can't take someone who still wears a drop - leg holster seriously.
> 
> That's SO 2003!!!


I found it to be easier when you're in a vehicle or just sitting down for some chai with the local booger-eaters.

Not sure how well it would work out MCpl Maersk Alabama up there.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2015)

Is he wearing a dry suit?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 11, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Is he wearing a dry suit?



Yes.  Absolutely necessary up here, a dip in the drink is freezing.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 11, 2015)

Etype said:


> Can't take someone who still wears a drop - leg holster seriously.
> 
> That's SO 2003!!!



I like a drop leg when wearing heavy armor, but it's just dropped low enough to clear the armor.  I could   away with using only one strap.


----------

